# Drop from 3 meals to 2



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dropped Maggie's at a year old...... they went from 4 cups a day to 1 1/2 2x a day... morning and night...... They get a little more since they are so active....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I dropped Brandy down to 2 meals when she was 16 weeks old -- all my dogs now get meals a.m. and p.m.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson was around six months when we dropped his mid-day feeding time.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

I dropped Maple's mid day feeding quite early - I believe she was around 10 weeks. For us it helped alot with housetraining. Also on days when we're both working and we have a friend come into the house... it's less worries for them - they just throw on the leash and off for a walk.
I'm sure your dog is ready.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

On the advice of a dog trainer, a vet, a long time professional breeder
and a director of a rescue group (Goldens). I did a lot Q&A'n!

I had Sandy and Nugget on three meals a day for a few weeks. 
I logged everything in a journal when I was raising Sandy. 
I started feeding her twice a day at week 12. At 7 weeks Sandy
was and now Nugget is wolfing down 1/3 to 1/2 cup of dry food
with a cup of water.
I think Nugget likes the little bit of added water on the dry food.

At this point I think I will stay with Purina, heck we are in there
back yard and the Purina product has been on the market a very
long time. I know the subject of "this" brand and "that" brand 
can really start a wild fire here.
In this day and age, in this country if a company sells a poor 
product the lawyers would sue them right out business!
I was recently in the Cayman Islands I visited a sea turtle farm
guess who made the turtle feed? They were unloading a 
truck full of large bags of Turtle Feed with the red and white
checkerboard of Purina. But feeding each golden is a lot of 
hit and miss with your fingers crossed.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

If your doggie is not over-weight, you can divide the food from the meal you drop between the other two meals.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

What is the size of your cup? 
Ours full of dry kibbles is about 200g (approx. 7oz).


----------



## Steve G (Oct 8, 2006)

*Alfie's done it*

Alfie has just gone from 3 meals to 2 a week ago and we did it because she had *US* trained.

Every morning he would bark at 7am, we would get up, let him in the garden, feed him,then half hour later take him for his walk.
Now I get up at 6.45am put his lead on and walk him, by the time he gets back he'd fogotten about his morning feed, so his meal times are now 12am and 5pm.

He's fine with this and no more morning barking..


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

I'm in the process of changing Samwise from three to two meals each day. I recently got a part-time job at our local library and I'm gone for about four hours during the day so I'm cutting the lunch meal and dividing the same amount of kibble into his other two meals, as Vern suggested. He seems fine.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

:doh: 

You're suppose to feed dogs 3 x per day!? I missed that one. LOL I've always fed morning and night. I'm amazed mine are still alive LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> :doh:
> You're suppose to feed dogs 3 x per day!? I missed that one. LOL I've always fed morning and night. I'm amazed mine are still alive LOL


Everything I've read, says three times a day, when they are young.... And I believe that most of the literature says to go to twice a day at a year, but it seems most people on the forum was doing it around two months.


----------



## Chloe Baby (Oct 3, 2006)

You're amazed yours is alive?! I leave food out 24/7! OHMYGOD could that be why all my dogs only lived 16 years?:doh: I've got to get a new Vet.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Chloe Baby said:


> You're amazed yours is alive?! I leave food out 24/7! OHMYGOD could that be why all my dogs only lived 16 years?:doh: I've got to get a new Vet.


I think that can work with some dogs.....our last dog just always had food, since we didn't know any better. But he just wasn't into eating like Samson. If we left food out all the time for Samson, he wouldn't quit eating....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

The reason I am worried about dropping the 3rd feed is when we tried that a few months back Amber started eating her poos :yuck: !! Someone advised us to change her food. We did and the next day she was also back on 3 meals a day.

I couldn't cope with that again. I simply wouldn't be able to cuddle and kiss her like we all do now!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

ewww.. i don't blame you for asking the question then. I wish i had an answer but I do understand your concern. Maybe a call to the vet is in order. Especially if eating well ya know, that. I'd be concerned too.


----------



## Chloe Baby (Oct 3, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I think that can work with some dogs.....our last dog just always had food, since we didn't know any better. But he just wasn't into eating like Samson. If we left food out all the time for Samson, he wouldn't quit eating....


I was just kidding -sorta. I always left food out for the others but I heard GRs were eating machines.Her Vet thought she was running too lean and said not to withhold food until her next visit. Today.She really isn't very interested in food unless we're eating it! Not! She's grown alot but she's still sleek. And muscular. I think she's beautiful.Sweet.Adorable. Smart.Agile. Perfect. I am not prejudiced.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

_She is off to the vet on the 20th Oct. for neutering. We will also dicuss the ammonia smell and this interest in her own stool (which is definately coming back again and we haven't dropped the 3rd feed yet!!!)._

There is no way we would get away with leaving food around 24h a day. Amber will simply eat it all and I would have to hire a truck to clean all the poos in our garden... She can it for England!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Shirley said:


> Amber is 29wks (7 months) and weighs 47+lb
> She looks great and is not over/under weight - She is weighed at the vet every 2 weeks.
> She has 3 meals a day (125g each) at 7am, 12:15pm and 5pm.
> When can I drop a feed? And which one do I drop (the morning or lunch time one)?
> I know your suppose to wait for the dog to let you know but somehow I doubt Amber will ever get tired of eating...


Augie still gets 3 meals a day. I don't plan on dropping the third one any time soon, basically because I don't see any reason to. I'm home with him all day, so it isn't a bother... and he recently stopped pooping after his lunch meal, so that's not a reason either. But as long as they continue to get the same amount of food, I don't think it makes a difference if you divide it into 3 meals or 2. Do what's best for your particular situation


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I come home every lunch time to take her potty and let her run and have a little excercice so I guess we could postpone until all her other little issues are sorted :crossfing !!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a couple links I've found:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1551&articleid=155
http://www.petcaretips.net/pet_eats_strange_stuff.html
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/woof/questions/question_02.html

I'm not sure if they will be of any help, but I thought I'd post them anyway....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank Rick! There is also this link: 
"SORRY HAD TO REMOVE THE LINK AN ERROR CAME UP"
"LET'S TRY THIS LINK AGAIN": http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_PoopEating.php

_I cannot relate the statements in the above link (or yours Rick - which state pretty much the same things) to Amber as, as far as we are concerned, we are doing all the things highlighted in the following summary:

* In summary, the steps to stopping poop-eating are: feed a complete, nutrient-packed and balanced diet; provide lots of exercise, playtime and interaction; keep living spaces, crates, kennels and yard clean; avoid confining the dog for long periods of time; and take him to your veterinarian for a health checkup. _

If we are unfortunate and Amber decide to start eating her poo again I will use the clicker training. Leave the poo out there and keep a close eye on her. When she goes near it shout a lound NO and as she goes away from the poo reward with praise/and why not a little bit of cheese!!! (then pick up the poo - which we have always done but when she was 3 months old and on the wrong food we used to get 8-10 a day so we missed a couple - but now she is regular like clock work).

I might even try to add pineapple or pumpkin to her feed (relunctant at the moment as I fear if we start that now she might want this for ever - her food is already very expensive).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with that. Samson loves pineapple, and I sure don't want him "expecting" that all the time...

Samson isn't left unattended in the yard much, so he wouldn't have time to eat anything he shouldn't be eating. But I know there are many allow their dogs to play outside alone. I just worry about him getting out (I think he knows how to open the gate.....and having forgetful kids don't help, since there's been times they leave a gate unlatch). One of my biggest fears in regards to Samson is him getting out and getting hit by a car......


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I understand your concern about Samson! 

Luckily we have a small BACK garden (away from cars) with 5-6ft fences all around and our kitchen door is always open when Amber is out there (this photo was taken from our kitchen door).









As we live in London we, on the other hand, fear from "people poisining dogs" by simply throwing something contaminated over the fence. This is why Amber is always under supervision. 

Mind you for a GR she is turning out to be a good guard dog - boy you can hear her if someone approaches from either directions.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Mind you for a GR she is turning out to be a good guard dog - boy you can hear her if someone approaches from either directions.


Samson can _sound_ like a guard dog, but he clearly sees anyone approaching as either a playmate or someone who can pet him....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

OK Rick,

If we have moved on to Amber's safety now, I can assure you that no one can come near her or pet her (FENCES!) in our safe garden.

The only time peting is allowed from strangers/local people is during daily walks, weekend park visits and when friends/family/relatives are around (therefore invited in our home).

What can I say she is SAFEPROOF.. That has never been an issue (sorry if I confused you in any way! I guess people relate "dogs eating stool" to inexperienced owners who leaves their dogs out all day long in the garden and close all doors... This is not always the case... otherwise we wouldn't be talking about it on a forum and take our dog to the vet every two weeks)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> (sorry if I confused you in any way! I guess people relate "dogs eating stool" to inexperienced owners who leaves their dogs out all day long in the garden and close all doors... This is not always the case... otherwise we wouldn't be talking about it on a forum and take our dog to the vet every two weeks)


Nope...I wasn't confused.... I have a way with taking bits and pieces of posts and going off on my own little ramblings....

And I didn't mean to say anyone who's dogs are eating stool are inexperienced owners, etc.

Just your referrence to Amber being a guard dog made me think of Samson, and how fierce he might sound when he sees someone approaching our house, but his tail is wagging like crazy, and when they enter our house, he's best friends with them.....wanting that new attention....

So I hope I didn't offend you in my ramblings.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

No offence taken! I am use to the rambling!! (I have one at home) LOL!!

But I am glad you mentioned the tail! Believe me Amber's one is not wagging.. It is straight, hard, and look like a weapon... And all the hair on her back raise up!! (like our hair become static when rubbed against something.

Guess why I am up so late on a week/work day? Amber of course!!! Being very cute and kind off just wanting lots of cuddles tonight (see, I can ramble on aswell) :wavey:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> No offence taken! I am use to the rambling!! (I have one at home) LOL!!
> But I am glad you mentioned the tail! Believe me Amber's one is not wagging.. It is straight, hard, and look like a weapon... And all the hair on her back raise up!! (like our hair become static when rubbed against something.
> Guess why I am up so late on a week/work day? Amber of course!!! Being very cute and kind off just wanting lots of cuddles tonight (see, I can ramble on aswell) :wavey:


I am the king of rambling, which is why I have so many posts.....my wife won't listen to me, so I come post on the forum.....:lol:

It seems I've seen Samson's hair stand up, but I can't recall when or why. I truly belive he thinks everyone (dogs and people) are playmates and friends. Though, he's not a big fan of shadows at night.....and there was one time one of my kids came running loudly and wildly down the hall, and he seemed ready to come unglued to protect my wife......so I suppose if he sensed danger, he'd probably come through.....

Ramble....ramble...ramble...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

LOL!!!! 

Thanks for the laugh (but I can promise you if you stick around for another 4444 I can beat you at rambling!!! I am only 38, have a husband, an nearly 12 year old daughter, too many relatives, 2 step children (and I look after their sick Mummy), I teach 400 kids ICT every school year and now I have a dog and a rambling RICK!!!!

What's the worse that can happen?

zzzzzzzzzz woof wooof!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I asked my vet about this and he told me that as long as Julie is not one of those pig dogs just to fill the bowl up in the morning and let her nibble as she wants. 

There is some kind of disorder and god help me I can't recall the name that larger dogs get from gobbling down food too fast--what it does is twist the intestines. Ouch--so--eating smaller meals is supposed to avoid this-in theory. 

Julie is now 5 months old and weighs about 45 pounds so she is getting enough to eat, could be all the cat food she steals though! I am gonna have to start feeding the cats on top of the refrigerator soon to keep her out of it since she has figured out how to get on top the the kitchen table. I promise that is a sight to see!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi njb!! Well say about the "gobbling down food too fast" that is our Amber alright!! 

Although we have managed to slow her down a bit now that we play with her food while she eats. We are able to keep the food on one side of her bowl and release it slowly as Amber eats. Hopefully one day soon she'll get the message.

We haven't dropped to 2 feed yet... We are happy to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Chloe Baby (Oct 3, 2006)

Chloe had her 16 week check-up on the 16th and her Vet was very pleased with her progress.She weighed 30 lbs.He said to leave the food out 24/7. Maybe it tastes bad and she only eats enough to stay alive.I feed her Natural Choice for Large Breed Puppy.I'll have to start measuring to find oud how much she eats daily.She's not fat but she is solid.With everyone else talking about about 2 or 3 meals I wonder if I'm missing something.He said I can't control her growth just her weight.He said she's healthy, happy and very energetic and I worry too much. That's my job.Anyone else on the 24/7 plan?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Have you tried changing her food? 
Or adding a little water or even tuna in brine/sardine to her kibbles?


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Both of mine were about 12 weeks old when I dropped the lunchtime meal. However they do get a lot of treats in training. Should have bought stock in doggie treats lol...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The disorder you refer to is bloat.

I feed twice a day- morning and night- and there is no exercise for an hour before or after any meal. This is vital, particularly in Borzoi (my other breed).


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Chloe Baby said:


> .Anyone else on the 24/7 plan?


Oh my gosh, not with my piggy! He'd keep eating until he passed out LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Free feeding can work but if you want to schedule feed, you can. To fix it, feed once a day, and remove the bowl after 15 minutes. It usually only takes a day or two before they finish it.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry I got lost about this 24/7 plan... This is not what my original post was about.

Anyway Amber has been on 2 meals a day for a week and is doing fine(obviously I have increased each meal accordingly).


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Cara was born July 24th so that makes her just over four months old, and she's 34 lbs. She had her final shots just a few days ago and we discussed ths subject with the vet since we needed to purchase more food. He said to purchase one final bag and as the bag goes down to introduce her to the adult food and to cut her down to two meals a day. We are feeding her Blue Buffalo for Large Breed Puppies, chicken based. He also pointed out that any of your reputable foods will have an approval by a group known as AAFCO who regulate all the pet food companies for nutritional balance.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I just switched Augie to two meals a day now, at 5 months. He never seemed to look for his midday meal, and acted a bit surprised when I asked him if he wanted to eat (not that he wouldn't eat it, mind you ) He's done fine with it. It also makes it easier for me to exercise him, as I don't have to worry about the no-exercise-before-and-after-meals rule in the middle of the day.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea we might consider dropping to 2 meals at 6 months. I have a feeding chart also saved so as their age goes up you know how much they need to be fed also...very helpful


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I just switched Augie to two meals a day now, at 5 months. He never seemed to look for his midday meal, and acted a bit surprised when I asked him if he wanted to eat (not that he wouldn't eat it, mind you )


How much do you feed him at a time? Bailey is now getting 1 1/2 cups twice a day.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> How much do you feed him at a time? Bailey is now getting 1 1/2 cups twice a day.



That's what he gets  He's been getting that amount for a while now and it seems to keep him on a 1-2 pounds/week growth rate.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

So when you go from 3 meals to 2...your not giving him/her less food? Or do you give the same amount as if you were feeding 3 but spread it out within only 2 meals a day?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> So when you go from 3 meals to 2...your not giving him/her less food? Or do you give the same amount as if you were feeding 3 but spread it out within only 2 meals a day?


Same amount of food, divided among two meals instead of 3.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok thank you soo much. Thats what we thought...just had to make sure


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber is now on 2 meals a day (adult food- we gradually mixed the junior food and adult food over a week and now she has 100% adult food). 

One full cup 175g at 7am and 5pm)... then of course she has the occasional treats (raw carrotts, apple (seeded) or french crouton....for training purposes / or because she's done something she has been asked to do until 10pm.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

What about feeding a puppy. How much do people normally feed when they first bring their new puppy home?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> What about feeding a puppy. How much do people normally feed when they first bring their new puppy home?


Well at first (Amber was 3 months) we listened to the people who sold her to us (THEY GOT IT WRONG) I realised that when I paid attention to the food guideline on the food bag. They told us to give a 3 months old puppy 350g of food per day!!!

Food guidelines are good but I felt that it was too much so we simply reduced it a little. 

I actually like the 20g per day per kilo of dog weight = 20 x 25kg = 500g but we only give Amber 350g because she has plenty of fresh treats (carrots/apple) for training purposes on a daily basis. 

She's been on adult food for a couple of weeks now we might up that 350g a day if required. What puzzles me is the giving 1/3 in the morning and 2/3 at night (we simply divide the food in 2)...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> What about feeding a puppy. How much do people normally feed when they first bring their new puppy home?


Gosh, now I can't remember! Your breeder will tell you how much  My big concern was when to increase the food, and by how much. I never did get an answer, so I basically went by how hungry he seemed and if he finished all of his food at each meal. And then I'd just increase it gradually. Right now he eats 3 cups/day, and has for some time. I don't think he will ever need more than that.


----------

